# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Objetos con los que hacer magia

## daZana

Creo que todos tenemos un artículo preferido con el que hacer magia. No hablo de trucos de cartas ni ninguna otra especialidad que implique ya un objeto concreto, sino el hecho de hacer desaparecer objetos y hacerlos aparecer en otro lado. Por ejemplo, mi primo también practica magia y con lo que le gusta hacerlo especialmente es con un anillo de plata muy grueso que tiene desde hace años, lo de hacerlo desaparecer y aparecer en otro lugar. A mí eso me gusta a hacerlo con un llavero que tengo desde hace años que ya no utilizo en las llaves porque se rompió la anilla. Otros evidentemente lo hacen con monedas, que es lo más común, pero como en mi familia hemos tenido predilecciones más raras tenía curiosidad. ¿Vosotros tenéis algún amuleto que uséis siempre en ese tipo de trucos?

----------


## marcoCRmagia

Hola!

Yo tengo un anillo que también cuando estoy con algún estudiante hablando casualmente, me lo quito, lo desaparezco y lo reaparezco sin decirles nada, jaja y las caras que ponen y sus reacciones me dan risa.

Otros objetos comunes con los que se puede hacer magia fácilmente son: dados, ligas (gomas de hule?), monedas, cordones, botones, hilo, y básicamente lo que quieras dependiendo de qué técnicas manejes, papeles, cualquier objeto pequeño.

Hay que ser creativo!

Saludos!

----------

